# Will tapping into hot water heatr ....



## TxBuilder (Apr 7, 2006)

I need to tap into the line going into the hot water heater. My refrig does not have a water outlet and the only accessiable plumbing is on the other side of the wall, which goes into the hot water heater.

Will tapping into that line cause any problems with pressure? Too much pressure for the refrig water line or a decrease in pressure in the hot water throughout the house?


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 8, 2006)

The fridge doesn't have enough flow to make a difference either way. The pressure in the system in the middle of the night (I've been told that's when pressures are highest) is the same throughout the house. Main line or ice maker lines, no difference.

I noticed that you said you are going to tap the cold water line. My understanding is that water from your hot water heater isn't fit to drink. I *always* go to the cold water line when I run my refrigerator line.


----------



## manhattan42 (Apr 8, 2006)

The water in your heater is potable and perfectly fine to drink.

If you tap into the cold line that supplies the water heater be sure to do so upstream of the expansion tank on their line if there is one, otherwise backpressure from the heater can force hot rather than cold water into the refrigerator line.

Your local plumbing code may require a backflow preventer or an expansion tank to be installed downstream of your tap depending on the type of heater and specific circumstances.

Do not use a 'saddle valve' to make the water line connection.

No longer allowed by code.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 8, 2006)

Well got it all installed today. Turned out great. First I used a T connector then used an on/off valve to fit the water line to. Tested and worked flawless. Lots of thread lock tape and no leaks either.

I see the previous owner used a saddle valve on the backyard water valve and now it leaks.


----------



## PaPaDan (Apr 10, 2006)

I've got one 3/4" pipe coming into my house. There is a tee in it at the water heater to fill it and then goes on to the rest of the faucets in 1/2". It was like that in galvanized when I bought the house in 77 and in 83 I replaced every bit of it with CPVC. Even upt the water heater to a 50 gallon in 96 because of the bubbly tub I installed for my wife. Have never had a problem. Never had water outlet in my fridge, but have always had ice makers.


----------



## cabinetsetc (Apr 14, 2006)

Now you know. The reason why saddle valves are no longer code is because after a time they usually leak. While you have your plumbing tools out, I'd replace it.


----------



## woodworkingmenace (Apr 29, 2006)

Hmmm thats funny, my ice maker instructions were to tap into the hot water side of the tank, so that the ice would be "pure" and "clear" of impurities...

Oh yes, I did use a "saddle valve" an its held for over ten years now...
But, silly me, I didnt "tap" into the hot water side, just the cold water side because I didnt believe that notion about clear ice...  in fact, I tapped into the second water filter, I have in line, (after the filter of course), and I still dont have clear water...so, maybe I should have gone with the notion of hot water in my system, eh?   

When all else fails, THEN read the instructions...and when you dont believe them, well, all else may still fail... 

Jesse


----------



## TxBuilder (May 5, 2006)

Tapping into the hot water side makes sense but I have water in the door so it would come out hot I assume unless it stores and cools the water which off hand I don't think it does.


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 5, 2006)

Actually, as it passes through the piping in the freezer unit, it cools it that way.  And it is stored for awhile, but, not a huge amount on the older ones.
I dont know about the newer ones and what capacity of  holding they have...have to refer to your owners manual.

Just my two cents for what its worth and a wee bit extra for the collection plate...

Jesse


----------



## Square Eye (May 5, 2006)

The only storage mine has is about 20' of tubing curled up in the back of the fridge box. As the water comes out it gets up to room temperature after the first glass is filled. My fridge was bought in 2001.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Tex:
The line comming into your water heater is usually the main line for the house. The water heater uses energy to heat the water and you want to drink cold water; hooking into the hot water would be a double waste of energy. The two lines are only 8" apart so why not go for the cold one.
Now, I know someone will come up with that silly thing about "hot water gets cold quicker than cool water". I have your answer on that.
Glenn


----------

